# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Мир фантастики

## Alex

Вы попали сюда не просто так, а потому что любите фантастику и фэнтези, авторов фантастики и всё что связанно с фантастикой и фэнтези! 
Фантастика (от греч. phantastike — искусство воображать) — разновидность художественной литературы; её исходной идейно-эстетической установкой является диктат воображения над реальностью, порождающий картину «чудесного мира», противопоставленного обыденной действительности и привычным, бытовым представлениям о правдоподобии.
Фантастика - это один из самых увлекательных жанров в современной литературе и литературе прошлых столетий. Читая произведения фантастов былых времён, мы можем увидеть, как все их фантастические выдумки воплотились в жизнь в наше время, поэтому можно полагать, что фантастика нашего времени тоже когда-нибудь станет реальностью.




> В настоящий момент существуют три основных жанра фантастики — научная фантастика, фэнтези, ужасы. Основные фантастические жанры прошлого — фантастическое путешествие и утопия.
> Другие формы фантастики
> Стилевые и жанровые формы фантастики — гротеск, фантасмагория и феерия — стали традиционным вспомогательным средством сатиры: от Франсуа Рабле до М. Е. Салтыкова-Щедрина («История одного города») и В. В. Маяковского («Клоп» и «Баня»). Нежанровые разновидности фантастической литературы 20-го века — фантастический реализм, магический реализм.








> В наш век, компьютеризации и обилия информации, самым трудным является найти жемчужину правильной формы, среди обилия не очень радующих глаз.
> Раньше было как.
> А было так, что выбора как такового и не было. Приходилось поглощать то, что предложат. Или то, что увидишь на полке.
> И что-то по-настоящему стоящее попадалось не очень и часто. Но, если нашёл — удовольствию не было предела :-)
> И стоило еще поискать такое, от которого не очень бы разило пропагандой...
> Сейчас всё по-другому.
> Залез себе в интернет, скачал, прочитал — и если не очень плох автор, можно впоследствии прикупить в бумажном варианте.
> И тут есть свои трудности.
> Трудности в том, что найти поистине нормального автора сложно из-за того, что писать стали все кому не лень.
> Можешь сложить приличное предложение — быть тебе автором. Ладно, еще пишет более менее нормально, но встречается такой уж бред во всех отношениях, что не в какие ворота не лезет. И кто-то же это читает??

----------


## Alex

*Герберт Уэллс. Полное собрание сочинений* 
Произведения всемирно известного английского писателя Герберта Джорджа Уэллса (1866-1946) являются мощнейшим фундаментом фантастики XX столетия. Многие самые несбыточные фантазии писателя уже стали реальностью, а значительная часть научных идей Уэллса в настоящее время занимает мысли ученых всего мира. 
Его считали вторым Жюлем Верном, певцом прогресса, научным фантастом номер один эпохи Эйнштейна. Время идет, смелые предсказания сбываются или находят опровержение, одно поколение следует за другим, уходят в прошлое старые кумиры. Но, как ни странно, интерес к Герберту Уэллсу и его значение только растут. Несмотря на то, что его шедеврам уже более ста лет.




> Герберт Джордж Уэллс (1866—1946) всю жизнь восхищался способностью науки коренным образом изменить жизнь человека. Его юношеской страстью стала биология. Сын безуспешного торговца и горничной, он добивается стипендии и поступает в университет, с утра до ночи просиживает на лекциях, в лабораториях, за книгами... и к третьему курсу становится одним из худших студентов. Литература одерживает верх над наукой в борьбе интересов молодого Герберта Джорджа. Экзамены за последний курс Уэллс сдал, диплом получил лишь много лет спустя. Зато написал несколько рассказов и начал повесть.
> 
> Два вопроса не давали Уэллсу покоя: есть ли жизнь на Марсе и можно ли путешествовать во времени. Его размышления вылились в цикл очерков о машине времени. Переработав эти рассказы, он написал в 1888 году фантастическую повесть “Аргонавты хроноса”, но не остановился на достигнутом и продолжил улучшать текст, добавляя новые сюжетные линии. В 1894 году англичане с увлечением начали читать роман “Машина времени”, выходивший в журнале “New Review”. Успех Уэллса был триумфальным, восторженные рецензии стали появляться, не дожидаясь финала. Когда закончилась журнальная публикация, роман издали отдельным изданием сразу в Англии и в США. Книгу читали взахлеб, автора называли гением. В “Машине времени” Уэллс рассуждает о будущем человечества, точнее, о его конце. Когда побеждает Прогресс, Человек проигрывает. Герой, переместившись на 800 тысяч лет в будущее, застает закат человеческого общества: аристократы превратились в изнеженных элоев, а потомки рабочих — в звероподобных людоедов-морлоков. Дальнейшее путешествие тоже не сулит ничего хорошего: разумная жизнь исчезла, уступив место огромным крабам и зеленым лишайникам.Уэллс был первым, кто сделал фантастику не темой, а литературным приемом, который использовал для критики современного ему общества. В романах “Остров доктора Моро” и “Человек-невидимка” он выступает против вмешательства в законы природы. Герои обоих романов — безумные ученые. Один решает хирургическим путем превратить животных в людей, другой стремится к неограниченной власти, получив невидимость. Оба экспериментатора гибнут в результате своей “деятельности”, но автор относится к ним с симпатией: это бездушное общество озлобило гениев и обрекло их на одиночество. Как результат — ученые потеряли главное свое качество, человечность. Большинство книг автора критики называли ненаучной фантастикой. В “Войне миров” (1898) он описал лазер — и это вызвало улыбку. В романе “Когда спящий проснется” (1899) упоминается бытовой видеомагнитофон, В рассказе “Земные броненосцы” (1903) предсказаны танки, “Война в воздухе” (1908) рассказывала о применении самолетов в сражениях, а “Освобожденный мир” (1914) нарисовал мрачную перспективу атомной войны. 
> 
> Эйнштейн, услышав про атомную бомбу, не задумываясь, заявил, что это чушь. Спустя 30 лет атомные бомбардировки превратят японские города в пепелища. Время все расставило по своим местам. На данный момент сбылось более 80% предсказаний писателя. Возможно, будущее еще откроет для нас тайны невидимости и путешествий во времени.








> Здесь вы найдете:
> - Билби (Безделушка)
> - Бог Динамо
> - В бездне 
> - В дни кометы
> - В обсерватории Аву 
> - Видение Страшного суда
> - Война в воздухе 
> - Война миров
> ...




Язык: русский
Формат: FB2
Размер: 7 Мб
*Ссылка для скачивания файла*

----------


## Alex

*Садов Сергей - подборка книг* 
Фамилия Садов — псевдоним, образованный от начальных букв имени, отчества и фамилии. Настоящее имя писателя — Сергей Александрович Диденко.
Писать начал еще в школьные годы. Его первый роман «Странник в ночи» был начат в девятом классе, а окончен уже после института. В дальнейшем его произведения начали появляться в интернете. Среди них — роман в трех частях «Рыцарь ордена», рассказы «Сквозь тернии к…», «Ответ (Баймер сто лет спустя)» и др. Первым напечатанным произведением стал роман «Цена победы», вышедший в 2002 году в издательстве «АСТ». За ним последовали «Горе победителям» (2003) и «Дело о неприкаянной душе» (2005).




> Дело о неприкаянной душе
> Ответ 
> Сага о пьяном студенте
> Сквозь тернии к... 
> Странник во времени 
> Курсант с Земли (18 глав из Цена победы)
> Цена победы 
> Пес 
> Загадка старика Гринвера 
> ...



 
Формат книг — fb2
Размер архива — 8,14 Мб
Количество книг — 18 шт.
*Ссылка для скачивания файла*

----------


## Alex

*Александр Прозоров - Полное собрание книг* 
Автор: Александр Прозоров
Жанр: фэнтези, боевая фантастика, альтернативная история
Издательство: АСТ, Северо-Запад Пресс
Формат: FB2
Качество: eBook (изначально компьютерное)




> Я пришел в этот суетный мир в двадцатом веке, третьего мая шестьдесят второго года, и, как положено, начал суетиться. Поучился в славной триста пятьдесят шестой школе, потом на матмехе питерского университета, отслужил срочную в непобедимых ВВС, насладившись красотами Великой Степи между Астраханью и Волгоградом, поработал лаборантом в ЦКБ «Балтсудопроект», оператором ЭВМ (интересно, сейчас кто-нибудь помнит, что это такое?) в «Айсберге», программистом — в ЛКТБ «Светлана», водителем линейного автобуса в автопарке №7 и механиком ОТК в Ленинградской Телефонной Сети. И это было хорошо.....
> Но оказалось, что все это явилось лишь прелюдией, накоплением опыта, который где-то в начале девяностых безо всяких усилий с моей стороны зачем-то попросился на бумагу. Хотите, верьте, хотите, нет, но я взял из шкафа обычную ученическую тетрадь, сел за стол и начал писать.
> Возможно, это странное увлечение навсегда осталось бы бессмысленной тратой времени — но тут, по счастью, судьба свела меня с великим Андреем Балабухой, взявшим на себя труд растить из молодых графоманов Авторов с большой буквы. Именно в студии Андрея Дмитриевича меня научили критически относиться к собственным произведениям и увязывать отдельные слова в нестройные сюжеты (потому что стройные — скучны).Еще Андрей Дмитриевич поделился с учениками одной тайной, непостижимой для неофитов мудростью, которая в переводе на русский язык звучит так: «Если хочешь стать писателем, то для начала хотя бы просто — ПИШИ!»
> И я стал писать. Сначала в верхний ящик стола. Потом в средний. Потом — в газету «Час Пик». Мои рассказы и повести издательству нравились не очень, но вот способность связывать слова в осмысленные предложения журналисты сочли вполне профессиональной.
> Потом — журнал «Аврора» решил, что повести у меня тоже ничего.
> Потом — издательство «Северо-Запад» сочло, что романы у меня тоже могут получиться не очень плохие. А издательство «Весь» — что не только романы.
> Потом — в издательстве «Северо-Запад» сочли, что мои романы уже не то что не очень плохи, но даже совсем неплохи.
> Потом — так же стали думать и в других издательствах.
> Потом...
> ...








> - цикл ВЕДУН: 
> Слово Воина, Паутина Зла, Заклятие Предков, Душа оборотня, Ключ Времен, Креститель, Тень Воина, Кровь ворона, Медный страж, Жр***й брошен, Конец Пути, Возвращение, Каменное сердце, Потрясатель Вселенной;
> - цикл КНЯЗЬ: 
> Зеркало Велеса, Заклинатель, Золото мертвых, Повелитель снов, Всадники ночи, Война магов, Заговорщик;
> - цикл БОЯРСКАЯ СОТНЯ: 
> Земля Мертвых, Череп епископа, Донос мертвеца, Царская дыба (Государева дыба), Дикое поле, Люди меча, Слово шамана (Змеи крови);
> - цикл ЛЕГИОН: 
> Рим должен пасть, Карфаген атакует, Ганнибал Великий;Прыжок льва.;Испанский поход;Смертельный удар 
> - цикл СЕВЕРНЫЙ КРУГ:
> ...




Скачать 11.65 MB
*Ссылка для скачивания файла*

----------


## Alex

*А. Белянин Собрание сочинений [1997-2009, CHM+DOC+FB2]* 
Автор: А. Белянин
Жанр: фантастика, фэнтези
Формат: CHM,DOC,FB2
Качество: eBook (изначально компьютерное)
Издательство: "Альфа книга", 1997-2009
Размер: 76 Мб




> Андрей Олегович Белянин родился 24 января 1967 года в Астрахани. Отец — рабочий, мать — медицинский работник. После восьмилетней школы поступил в Астраханское художественное училище имени Власова на живописно-педагогическое отделение.....
> В конце четвертого курса начал профессионально заниматься стихами. Два года отслужил на границе с Турцией в составе новороссийского погранотряда. В 1994 году был принят в Союз писателей России, имел на руках три сборника стихов и сказки «Рыжий и Полосатый», «Орден фарфоровых рыцарей».
> В 1995 году, после публикации этих произведений в журнале «Юность», издательство «АРМАДА» пригласило Андрея Белянина к сотрудничеству. Вскоре была издана повесть «Джек Сумасшедший король».
> Перу писателя также принадлежат романы из циклов «Меч без Имени» («Меч без Имени», «Свирепый ландграф», «Век святого Скиминока») и «Джек Сумасшедший король», а также романы «Тайный сыск царя Гороха», «Рыжий рыцарь», «Моя жена — ведьма».
> Работал преподавателем в школе, зам.председателя местного отделения союза писателей России, руководил литературной студией, выпускал газеты, публиковал стихи начинающих поэтов. Дважды лауреат грамоты МВД Украины за создание «положительного имиджа работника милиции». По названию его романа создана премия «Меч Без Имени» для дебютных авторов. Не «тусовочный» человек, на конвентах и сейшенах фантастов практически не встречается.
> Долгое время мотался между Москвой и Петербургом, в настоящее время живет и работает в Астрахани. Стихи пишет по-прежнему. Получает массу писем, стараясь честно отвечать на каждое. В качестве хобби остались занятия живописью и керамикой, всё это обычно раздаривается друзьям. Благо, их много…



 




> * Тайный сыск царя Гороха
> * Заговор Черной Мессы
> * Летучий корабль
> * Отстрел невест
> * Дело трезвых скоморохов
> * Опергруппа в деревне
> * Жениться и обезвредить
> * Багдадский вор
> * Посрамитель шайтана
> ...




*Ссылка для скачивания файла*

----------


## HARON

Сборка книг серии "СТАЛКЕР"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

мне вот это нравится
lib.ru›Вогт›vogt4.txt

----------


## HARON

На Мегаарене много книг по этой тематике. Я там беру.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Только что закончил читать повесть "МУОС" 
Произведение по мотивам романа "Метро" Описывает постядерный мир людей живущих в Минском метро. Мне понравилось.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

*vova230*, а кто автор?

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*, а кто автор?


Захар Петров
Хотя мне кажется имя автора и не важно. Прочитал произведение с экрана за два дня.

----------


## vova230

Заканчиваю читать весь цикл "Метро". Читаю и ловлю себя на мысли, что рассказывается о нас сегодняшних. Во всяком случае аналогия прослеживается порой слишком уж явная.

----------


## Sanych

А подробнее можно, про что книжка??

----------


## vova230

Про жизнь после ядерной войны уцелевших в метро, но на сей раз это Московское и Питерское. Там разные авторы, разные главные герои, но единая направленность, скорее показ разных характеров жителей метро и их схожесть несмотря на разную идеологию и условия жизни.
Если интересно могу залить например на фриспейс.

----------


## Sanych

Это типо как игра "Метро2033"???

----------


## vova230

Эта игра и создана по первой книге "Метро-2033" Потом идет "Метро-2034" и еще 3 книги.

----------


## Sanych

Понятно. я слышал уже метро2034 игра в разработке.

----------


## vova230

Слухи ходят вроде даже фильм собираются снимать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Клиффорд Саймак  "Все ловушки Земли"* _(Фантастическая повесть, MP3 118 минут )_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

